# Vibration issue.



## plungerboy (Oct 17, 2013)

Shouldn't this pump have some type of vibration hoses in and out of it. I don't know what they are called but I have seen stainless steel braided hose for this type application. What are they called 

Currently the pump shakes so hard it breaks the pvc fittings apart. 











Also will propress hold up to vibration. My concern is after a year or two of vibration the press will lose its grip.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

plungerboy said:


> Shouldn't this pump have some type of vibration hoses in and out of it. I don't know what they are called but I have seen stainless steel braided hose for this type application. What are they called
> 
> Currently the pump shakes so hard it breaks the pvc fittings apart.
> 
> Also will propress hold up to vibration. My concern is after a year or two of vibration the press will lose its grip.


Elimiate the vibration!


----------



## plungerboy (Oct 17, 2013)

rjbphd said:


> Elimiate the vibration!


How would you suggest that. 









Platform off the ground on wood and pump directly bolted to the platform.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

plungerboy said:


> How would you suggest that.
> 
> Platform off the ground on wood and pump directly bolted to the platform.


Seem the impeller is off balcance.. slight vibration is normal, but breaking pipe.. no way..


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

They are called isolators.


----------



## dannyoung85 (Oct 8, 2013)

Stainless steel flexible connectors. I buy them from this site sometimes. https://processhose.com/pump-connectors


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

I would suggest the pump needs to be lifted off the base and have vibration dampners installed. I have style B installed between my jetter and the slide and they help out alot. http://www.globalindustrial.com/g/fasteners/vibration-isolators/pads/vibration-isolation-pads


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

I hope all that pvc was done with 1 step glue


----------



## moonapprentice (Aug 23, 2012)

I hope it was not since it is pressurized


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

plumbdrum said:


> I hope all that pvc was done with 1 step glue


Plumbdumb strikes again:laughing::jester::laughing:


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

sparky said:


> Plumbdumb strikes again:laughing::jester::laughing:


Looks to me like you got lucky and the dart he lobbed your way missed this time...

Don't worry there are going to be plenty more that will stick just fine...:yes:

Oh BTW...
I don't think the code has been changed but last I knew when cementing PVC under the Massachusetts Plumbing Code Primer Usage was a requirement...

And their inspectors aren't sissies that want to see purple...
They'll be checking the joints to make sure the lettering on the pipe has been scrubbed and the pipe shows a clean band...


----------



## Johnny Canuck (Feb 24, 2015)

plumbdrum said:


> I hope all that pvc was done with 1 step glue










moonapprentice said:


> I hope it was not since it is pressurized


I hope you two meet someday.


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

Johns_TPS said:


> I hope you two meet someday.



I'll bring the can of primer I promised him and a 6 pack to have a long chit chat about the plumbing and heating field. Maybe some of my know it all can rub off the little flusher


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

I want to hang out with sparky too. I'll bring the beer and he can drink the shine that's been destroying his thought process.


----------

